# Swirled Slingring



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi slingshot enthusiasts










I did my first attempt on a swirl painted slingring. I've used a kind of enamel paint on water. In fact I've did first try with the nail polish of my wife. (don't tell her







)
Gosh, last time when I saw this pattern, I was on a trip with my buddys in Amsterdam... (just kidding







)
I hope you like it. Thx for watching!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Sweet my friend. This is one bad a$$ slinger you did great job on the colors on this beast. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW! That is very colorful! Totally psychedelic bro! I like the pic of it resting on the melted candle. I think this turned out very nice!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Took me 30sec to figure out the background in pic 1 and 2 is a candle lol...those colrs are really distracting.

Nice result flicks, i like that design!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Very unique! Nice results!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very crazy color mix, looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice baby flicks ... I was thinking same as Btoon ... PSYCHEDELIC :yeahright:

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very good idea, looks very nice!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the slingshot looks like it dropped some acid and listened to jimi hendrix.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

BC-Slinger said:


> Sweet my friend. This is one bad a$$ slinger you did great job on the colors on this beast. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> BC-Slinger


Thanks BC, I just used all colors I had...



Btoon84 said:


> WOW! That is very colorful! Totally psychedelic bro! I like the pic of it resting on the melted candle. I think this turned out very nice!


Brandon! Thanks a lot! A girffe weevil on ecstacy 



AnTrAxX said:


> Took me 30sec to figure out the background in pic 1 and 2 is a candle lol...those colrs are really distracting.
> Nice result flicks, i like that design!


Thank you Antraxx, somehow hypnotic, huh?



generic said:


> Very unique! Nice results!


Thanks generic!



Mr.Teh said:


> Very crazy color mix, looks great :thumbsup:


Thanks Mr.Teh, much appreciated!



jazz said:


> very good idea, looks very nice!


Thank you , jazz!



Imperial said:


> the slingshot looks like it dropped some acid and listened to jimi hendrix.


Thanks Imp! I've listened to Jimi Hendrix and to Bob Marley an then I got this idea......


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful work, both on the slingshot and the finish/painting!!!

Have you ever heard of the Oriental colour pattern called Ebru?? Looks like it!!!

Awesome, my friend!!! Your slingshots have always innovating to show!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

flicks said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > the slingshot looks like it dropped some acid and listened to jimi hendrix.
> ...


those are two great influences. all that was missing was a lil bit of pink floyd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know what to say..... YUMMY!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I know a few dead heads who would approve of this design


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Killer!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow thats a "Goa Party Stealth mode "stop moving i cant check the pattern !lol

cheers


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That really stands out, one of a kind, original. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

That looks great. Really good work with that colors!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Really cool stuff man. Every time I look at it's like my brain hesitates. You know that sideways curious look a dog gets when it hears or sees something it's unfamiliar with or interested in? Yeah, it's like my brain perks its ears up and cocks to one side. Neat stuff Flicks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Far out, man. . .


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

that is an awesome paint job! good looking shooter too


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> Beautiful work, both on the slingshot and the finish/painting!!!
> 
> Have you ever heard of the Oriental colour pattern called Ebru?? Looks like it!!!
> 
> ...


Q my friend! Thank you very much. I didn't heard of Ebru up to now. You are right. It looks similar 



Imperial said:


> flicks said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


Maybe on the next one Imp.



e~shot said:


> I don't know what to say..... YUMMY!


Thank you!



Vetryan15 said:


> I know a few dead heads who would approve of this design


For sure - thanks Vetryan



flipgun said:


> Killer!


Thanks my friend!



leon13 said:


> wow thats a "Goa Party Stealth mode "stop moving i cant check the pattern !lol
> 
> cheers


Leon my friend, thanks for stopping by! I will use the shooter for flippin' around some mushrooms on my next goa party 



mr. green said:


> That really stands out, one of a kind, original. Thanks for sharing.


I have to say thanks for your nice comment Mr. Green



stej said:


> That looks great. Really good work with that colors!


Thank you stej, much appreciated!



quarterinmynose said:


> Really cool stuff man. Every time I look at it's like my brain hesitates. You know that sideways curious look a dog gets when it hears or sees something it's unfamiliar with or interested in? Yeah, it's like my brain perks its ears up and cocks to one side. Neat stuff Flicks.


Thanks my friend! The colors are a little bit psychedelic, huh?



Dayhiker said:


> Far out, man. . .


Thank you DH - Peace bro'



mrpaint said:


> that is an awesome paint job! good looking shooter too


Thanks mrpaint!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

looks like "Mr. Albert Hoffman" was one of the designers


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

scarfaceTom said:


> looks like "Mr. Albert Hoffman" was one of the designers


Ha-ha, you are right Tom - the "Albert Hoffman memorial slingshot"


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

To cool


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very interesting colors, uniquely unique!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

gorgeous piece...deffo to be shot whilst on mushrooms !


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

amazing colours!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

big t said:


> To cool


Thank you big t!



Can-Opener said:


> Really nice!


Thanks Can-Opener!



Dr J said:


> Very interesting colors, uniquely unique!


Thanks for your kind comment, Dr J. Much appreciated!



ruthiexxxx said:


> gorgeous piece...deffo to be shot whilst on mushrooms !


Ruthieeeeee  Thank you very much!



Spectre said:


> amazing colours!


Thank you spectre!

The painting process is quite easy and a lot of fun - I've made a short "how to" video. Hope you like it:


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Great video flicks :thumbsup: . I was like: What the heck is he doing? And then the magic happened 

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Ccraine (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that was really fkn cool !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Great tutorial!!!!!

You're really a colour magician!!! Masterfully done!!!

Most enjoyable to watch.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice slingshot. Really interesting work, I like the colors.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Gardengroove said:


> Great video flicks :thumbsup: . I was like: What the heck is he doing? And then the magic happened
> 
> Cheers, Simon


Thank you very much, Simon! Glad that you like it!


Ccraine said:


> Nice!!


Thanks!


Imperial said:


> that was really fkn cool !


...and a lot of fun! Thank you Imp!


Quercusuber said:


> Great tutorial!!!!!
> You're really a colour magician!!! Masterfully done!!!
> Most enjoyable to watch.
> Cheers ...Q


Q, my friend! Thanks for stopping by. I really appreciate your kind words!


Bob Fionda said:


> Very nice slingshot. Really interesting work, I like the colors.


Thank you for your kind comments Bob. Really means a lot to me!

The little BBshooter in the video turned out quite nice. I've found the template on the forum. Kudos to the designer - unfortunately I don't have his name!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for the tutorial!

Would it also work when you start with drowning 2 or 3 frames, applie the color and then just lift them out one after the other?


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Very nice, thanks for the tutorial!
> 
> Would it also work when you start with drowning 2 or 3 frames, applie the color and then just lift them out one after the other?


Thanks Antraxx. Unfortunately it won't work, cuz the frame is wet then and the color wouldn't stick on the surface. When you dip it 'through' the color, the frame won't have any contact with water, just with paint.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That video was very helpful flicks! Thanks for sharing!!!! and I love the little shooter that starred in the video too  Also, love the Marley tunes in the background


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

thats so awesome!! I think I will have to try this sometime, what type of media are you using, is it just primed wood? or something else? Great video, thanks again.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Whoaa .... like that is TRIPPY dude :headbang: and also, groovy video demonstration B). Looked quickly, and Magic Marble Paint is product of Germany. There is a USA seller/distributor. So the BB shooter is wood based, sealed with some kind of flat white spray primer and afterwards, I assume, spray sealed with hard polyurethane clear coat paint??


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Whoaa .... like that is TRIPPY dude :headbang: and also, groovy video demonstration B).Looked quickly, and Magic Marble Paint is product of Germany. There is a USA seller/distributor. So the BB shooter is wood based, sealed with some kind of flat white spray primer and afterwards, I assume, spray sealed with hard polyurethane clear coat paint??


Thanks for the link Zorro, this stuff is 40$ for the basic kit. Any substitutes available? Like testors enamel paint?


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Btoon84, when I looked up that magic marble paint, I also saw borax method of doing swirl painting. It appears to be a do-it-yourself technique (compared to prepared special paints/kits).


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> That video was very helpful flicks! Thanks for sharing!!!! and I love the little shooter that starred in the video too  Also, love the Marley tunes in the backgroun


Thank you Brandon, my friend! Ha, I was quite sure that you like the little BB shooter! 



mrpaint said:


> thats so awesome!! I think I will have to try this sometime, what type of media are you using, is it just primed wood? or something else? Great video, thanks again.


Thanks mrpaint, the little shooter is made from plastic, but you can also use wood. I made a try on raw wood and it looks like....painted wood. But it works also. Anyway I would suggest to use primer if you want to have the "real gloss".



ZorroSlinger said:


> Whoaa .... like that is TRIPPY dude :headbang: and also, groovy video demonstration B). Looked quickly, and Magic Marble Paint is product of Germany. There is a USA seller/distributor. So the BB shooter is wood based, sealed with some kind of flat white spray primer and afterwards, I assume, spray sealed with hard polyurethane clear coat paint??


Thank you ZorroSlinger! As mentioned The BBshooter is made of plastic. The base coat is a polyurethane primer. I didn't finish with clear polyurethane spray up to now. I think it is not necessary as the enamel is glossy and durable and using polyurethane on enamel color could be a problem, but I will try it. I am still experimenting.



Btoon84 said:


> ZorroSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Whoaa .... like that is TRIPPY dude :headbang: and also, groovy video demonstration B).Looked quickly, and Magic Marble Paint is product of Germany. There is a USA seller/distributor. So the BB shooter is wood based, sealed with some kind of flat white spray primer and afterwards, I assume, spray sealed with hard polyurethane clear coat paint??
> ...





ZorroSlinger said:


> Btoon84, when I looked up that magic marble paint, I also saw borax method of doing swirl painting. It appears to be a do-it-yourself technique (compared to prepared special paints/kits).


Wow, seems to be quite expensive in in the US! The borax method should work as well. You just need enamel paint and borax, which is the problem in Germany, as borax is classified as a toxin and not available for everybody. Borax is used to break the surface tension of the water. I think in the magic marble paint is something similar.

I've finished today two pieces of slingshot ammo (to say that these are Ahead caps for bikes would be off topic  ) So it works also on metal.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice effect! I was mining YouTube for info on this process and saw one where they were using enamel spray paint. They would spray the paint into the lid or a cup and then put it on the water. You can get cans of paint for a dollar or so in most places

Seemed to work :iono:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the hint flipgun, I will give it a try! :thumbsup:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Let me dig this one out 

Used that color too now.

It´s fun to use, no doubt about that. Not 100% happy with the result but since i only used it on a frame that i woodglued together and carved out of at least 6 or more pieces of scrap Plywood i think it´s ok 

I call her "My flicks". Because she looks what i think a "flicks" looks like and to give you credit obviously


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Took me 30sec to figure out the background in pic 1 and 2 is a candle lol...those colrs are really distracting.
> 
> Nice result flicks, i like that design!


i didnt even notice there was a background.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I do like that! I made a multicolored sling once. When posting it I mentioned that a lot of people were making "Zombie Stoppers" . I declared mine to be a "Clown Killer" and noted that I have SEEN clowns. I bestow this title on your shooter as a sub category name. :headbang:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Antraaaaaaax, that looks like a goa party in the woods. Awesome, man! Very nice color combination!!!!! (where can we get multi colored TB????)


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Well...i can put a tripple layer (blue/red/yellow) on each side


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

trIppy dippy  :thumbsup:


----------

